# Silent Omen 1/1993-Oct. 25, 2013



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's only been a month. It's going to take many more months before you start feeling whole again. Grief takes time. You'll never not miss him, but the pain _will_ get easier to bear.

I couldn't even say my boy's name without bursting into tears the first year after his death. The second year I could talk about him without too much grief, and by the third year I was remembering the good times more than those last few bad ones.

My horse has been gone almost 6 1/2 years now, and the anniversary of his death passed without more than a sigh of want and a small tear. You'll get there too, I promise.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

KRDaddysGurl, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 

For many of us, each time one of our animal's pass they take a piece of our hearts with them.

<on a more cheerful note, welcome to HF>

Donna


----------



## KRDaddysGurl (Nov 25, 2013)

wdblevin said:


> KRDaddysGurl, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> For many of us, each time one of our animal's pass they take a piece of our hearts with them.
> I have lost so many parts of my heart the past 11 years with the losses of my horses, but there is always that one that is witb you no matter what happens and Ben was that one. Thank you for the wlecome to HF too!!!
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KRDaddysGurl (Nov 25, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> It's only been a month. It's going to take many more months before you start feeling whole again. Grief takes time. You'll never not miss him, but the pain _will_ get easier to bear.
> 
> I couldn't even say my boy's name without bursting into tears the first year after his death. The second year I could talk about him without too much grief, and by the third year I was remembering the good times more than those last few bad ones.
> 
> My horse has been gone almost 6 1/2 years now, and the anniversary of his death passed without more than a sigh of want and a small tear. You'll get there too, I promise.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridepainfree (Sep 24, 2013)

It has been 4 months since I lost my horse from COPD. I still cry every day over missing him. I had him for 10 years. He was only 14. We had an amazing bond and so much trust in each other. I worked very hard to keep him as comfortable as possible for the past 3 years but I knew in my heart that I wouldn't have him as long as I wanted to. It is ok to grieve, it is a healing process.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, friend.

It sounds like he was a very special horse, and will always have a place in your heart and mind. Like was said above, you'll always miss him... But it'll get easier to bear. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm going through a recent loss too, it's not easy. Hang in there.


----------

